# Slab City Library Fundraiser



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 21, 2016)

This is a link to my fundraiser for a new solar power set-up for the Library. Check it out!


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 21, 2016)

Cornelius Vango said:


> This is a link



Something is amiss.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Rhubarb Dwyer said:


> Something is amiss.


if you can't see it, that might be because you have an ad blocker installed. whitelist stp and it should show up for you.


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 21, 2016)

Rhubarb Dwyer said:


> Something is amiss.


Try click on it? it shows up grey for me until I click on it.. I'll try edit the post though

edit: oh never mind, Matt solved it!


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Sep 21, 2016)

iPad says plugin not supported


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Sep 22, 2016)

well, if it doesn't work for you, you can go to gofundme.com/librarysolarpower


----------



## tennesseejed (Sep 23, 2016)

Cornelius Vango said:


> This is a link to my fundraiser for a new solar power set-up for the Library. Check it out!





I will bring some books, and let you pick and choose what you want.


----------



## tennesseejed (Sep 23, 2016)

I can donate some to the gofundme, but i'm saving to pay off this damn vehicle.


----------



## Joe Btfsplk (Sep 26, 2016)

Cornelius:

Problem? 

I arrived at the Slab on Sept. 25, last Sunday. After all day driving I was road-head-dead and asked to speak with Constance at the library; I fucked up your name, asked for the wrong person. I had two cases of ice cold beer to donate as well as $100 for the solar-powered system you want to build. I saw and gave four people in the library some cold beer and was told Constance (Connie) hung out at the Internet Cafe.

I drove over there and gave Connie and a group the beer and gave Connie the $100 cash for the system. I talked, drank and smoked with the group for a couple hours and left, everything was pleasant.

My name is Bob, I was traveling with my wife and two cats; we drive all over the states. Please, get a hold of Connie for the money, I hope folks are honest.

I feel badly about this, Cornelius, I am so sorry and hope it can be rectified. Let me know, okay? This really bothers me.

Thank you.

--Bob


----------



## fallingseastar (Jul 11, 2017)

Sweet, i bet little black cart or pm press would donate books.


----------

